# Solved: Windows 7 blocking downloads



## billybobaz (Apr 14, 2011)

I have windows-7 and I went on the "JPL small body data base" site and to use one of the features I would have to download some active-x software. When I ok this to download I get a message that says that windows has blocked it because they don't know them. Is there any way to let me make the decisions instead of windows?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

billybobaz said:


> I have windows-7 and I went on the "JPL small body data base" site and to use one of the features I would have to download some active-x software. When I ok this to download I get a message that says that windows has blocked it because they don't know them. Is there any way to let me make the decisions instead of windows?


Are you using Internet Explorer? You can enable Downloads for signed and unsigned ActiveX controls. To do this follow these steps:



On the Tools menu, click Internet Options.

Click the Security tab.

Select a zone (Internet)

Click the Custom Level button.

Enable the following options from the ActiveX controls and plug-ins section.

*Download signed ActiveX controls*

*Download unsigned ActiveX controls*

A security warning will still appear before installing the control, but the prompt will not appear.​
You can return the ActiveX controls back to default when you are finished.

Hope this is what your looking for.


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

Lance1's tips are pretty onpoint. You also might want to check your firewall settings as well: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/windows-firewall

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## billybobaz (Apr 14, 2011)

I followed your instructions and the program name is unknown
publisher--------unknown
Internet explorer blocks, so I allow program from unknown publisher, and then Windows blocks with no recourse to over ride. This is an active x app. that is needed to operate the orbital diagram to determine the path of an incoming celestial body and this may be being blocked to cover up a potential hazard that the government wants to hide. The only thing that I can think of is there another place that I can dial down security and download this? Other wise this is being denied possibly to prevent panic. At the JPL Small Body Database Browser can YOU make the orbital diagram work? I'm not sure that anyone can with this censure.


----------



## billybobaz (Apr 14, 2011)

I have identified the app. that I need, and added it to the "allow" list of my firewall. This apparently does not work either. (I'm putting on my tin foil hat now) THE PTB IS BLOCKING ACCESS AREN'T THEY?


----------



## billybobaz (Apr 14, 2011)

OK! I redid everybody's suggestions and finally I musta got it right (told you I wasn't very good on a puter), but the control started working. Thank you, THANK You Redid Lance 1's tips and followed another guy's suggestions having to do with macromedia and shockwave in the allowed sites zone. Thank you again people.


----------



## billybobaz (Apr 14, 2011)

In case it helps someone else, this active x control seems to only work in W-7 64-BIT. Found this out by accident.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------

